# Back-Up Assistant The Thread



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I have so far been unable to get all my contacts to sync properly with Android.

My old phone was an Envtouch so all of my contacts were saved to back-up assistant.

I have gotten the App to work on both Th3ory and Liberty but it only saves my numbers to the dialer and does not actually create an entry in contacts. I tried exporting a csv to my gmail, but it saved all the numbers as a note which doesn't really help me and now Google has synced all of the email contacts I've had for the past 7 years and there doesn't seem to be an easy way to delete them.

I also tried using Bluetooth to transfer the contacts from my old phone which worked, but I still have the problem of all the extra contacts. My gmail account also didn't back-up the transferred Bluetooth contacts so when I reflashed my phone it just synced a whole bunch of emails again.

I'm fine with the way things are but I want to know if anyone has gotten Back-Up Assistant successfully working.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I've advised multiple people dealing with this issue after flashing a ROM, and everyone has had success just doing the .csv export from verizon, then import into Google. What about that isn't working for you?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

As I said the export fucks my fields up for some reason. My gmail account also has 400 contacts of just email addresses it likes to sync to my phone and there's no easy way(I know of) to delete them once they sync so I've stopped letting Gmail sync contacts


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I've advised multiple people dealing with this issue after flashing a ROM, and everyone has had success just doing the .csv export from verizon, then import into Google. What about that isn't working for you?


I second that. MUCH easier to deal with. And you can get rid of backup assistant because that's a battery hog.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Cronos said:


> As I said the export fucks my fields up for some reason. My gmail account also has 400 contacts of just email addresses it likes to sync to my phone and there's no easy way(I know of) to delete them once they sync so I've stopped letting Gmail sync contacts


Hmm are you screwing around with the file at all, or just straight exporting from BA to your computer, then import that file into Google? That really should work yours is the first case I've heard of it not working, lol.

There's also no harm in just making a second Gmail account, importing the .csv to there, and adding it to the Google accounts on your phone and let contacts sync from there. I have 3 different Gmails I let sync to my Bionic, I only set one of them to sync contacts and it all works perfectly. Give it a shot?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

In contacts you can sort by just contacts with phones. The 300 or so email contacts wouldn't show up in contacts then.

Csv generally has some options doesn't it? Like tab or comma and field/row choices... seems something is getting screwy there.. check your save / export options...


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks. Figured out the problem. I was opening the contact list in Excel first to check everything and saving it to my computer as a CSV. Excel kept changing the table structure on me.


----------

